# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Treating sore injection site

## Coach 44

I mentioned to a buddy of mine (that's also on HRT) that I sometimes inject myself in the quad. He called me today and said he was almost too sore to get out of bed. HE shot 200mg of test enth.He never had any probs with an a** or delt shot. Anyone had this experience? How do you treat it ice, heat, just sack up, etc.? I made sure to tell him to walk or ride his bike immediately after shooting, but like so many issues around here, one size doesn't fit all. plmk

----------


## Dopamineloveaffair

Massaging the area may help.

To prevent it from happening in the future it may be wise to reduce the injection amount. Usually the greater volume the greater amount of pain. It is generally best to inject every second or third day with enanthate /cypionate to reduce these amounts.

Using small guage needles should prevent pain and scar tissue as well. Preferably a 30 guage or close should be used.

*
Edited*

----------


## av8r2020

I was sticking 1ml T-E twice a week, upper outer thigh, alternating legs. Still big tome sore, like a bone bruise. I switched to outer glute, not a pain since. 
I tried warming the oil, massage, exercise after the stick, hot towels, nothing worked. Now in the glute, copacetic.
I use a 23 G stick. 30G? That's like an insulin stick. Must take you half an hour to get it in.

----------


## Teegunn

Use a 27 gauge, 5/8" needle. Should help some, but sometimes a site just gets sore. Especially in the quads. I wouldn't go any smaller than 27 gauge though - couldn't get the oil in or out.

----------


## Coach 44

Thanks guys! Since posting this, I have had two big league sore sticks. The outer glute is much less for sure. I've also found that if I train (squat) on the day I inject, whether it's the quad or glute, the soreness is reduced significantly. Take Care,

Coach

----------


## Teegunn

I always warm up the body part for the injection site. Warm up the oil, too.

----------

